# What did you have for dinner?



## SnappingShark (May 7, 2015)

We had some sausages, burgers, shrimp, salad, and sparkling water!


----------



## pgriz (May 7, 2015)

Food.

Kinda.

It was one of those "on-the-go" kinda thing.


----------



## baturn (May 7, 2015)

Grilled pork tenderloin marinated in a teriyaki ginger sesame concoction and Caesar salad.


----------



## KmH (May 7, 2015)

I'm on vacation visiting family.
We were in Portland yesterday to visit my nephew and his fiancé.
After breakfast this morning my sister and I got on hwy-101 along the coast (got photos) headed south back to Florence, OR. Then inland back to Eugene.

So for an early dinner:
Clam chowder, grilled sea scallops, cole slaw, fries, garlic toast, Rogue brewery hazelnut brown ale, at a little roadside restaurant in Yachats, OR - Luna Sea Fish House.


----------



## 480sparky (May 7, 2015)

Yes, I has swedish meatballs tonight.


----------



## Gary A. (May 7, 2015)

I made Barbacoa, with peppers and herbs from the yard. I used the slow cooker so it was like a pot roast seeped in wine.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 8, 2015)

Chicken drums cooked on the BBQ along with potato salad & red wine.


----------



## Designer (May 8, 2015)

I think it's a bad sign when I could not remember right away.

Oh, yeah, leftover chicken fried with onions.  

Way too dry; it needed a sauce.


----------



## runnah (May 8, 2015)

Sushi!


----------



## waday (May 8, 2015)

Chicken Bulgur Salad with a side of lentil soup

Bulgur, sliced cherry tomatoes, Quorn chicken tenders, coarsely chopped artichoke hearts, lots of fresh parsley, and some Italian dressing.

Lentils, garlic, carrots, green beans, onions, peas, and corn in vegetable broth.


----------



## ashwani.wadhwani (May 8, 2015)

Hyllow


----------



## lasvegs2014 (May 9, 2015)

Hi


----------



## Gary A. (May 9, 2015)

Salmon soaked in a sweet bourbon with some herbs, grilled on the George Foreman. From the garden a kale, tomato and melon salad, rice and a pan grilled medley of potatoes, squash, onions and stuff. All washed down with a Meridian Chardonnay.


----------



## Gary A. (May 9, 2015)

lasvegs2014 said:


> Hi


Hello


----------



## KmH (May 9, 2015)

Last night I had dinner at Marché here at Eugene's 5th Street Public Market.

Before dinner I had a Pernod Anise Verte (made with wormwood, which gives the Pernod a green color) for an aperitif.

I had the Hazelnut bites and soup of the day.
With my entree, Pan-Seared Ling Cod w/black garlic vinaigrette, morels, sourdough purée, radishes, spring peas and pea shoots, I had a mediocre, local, Sass Winery Chardonnay. I had the Sorbet Duo for desert.
After dinner I had a Courvoisier V.S.O.P. Cognac.

Marché was a biased choice - my nephew is the Pastry Chef at Marché. We sat at the Chef's Table, watched the staff make all the meals, and got to taste some of the sauces, cheeses, etc for other meals.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 9, 2015)

KmH said:


> Last night I had dinner at Marché here at Eugene's 5th Street Public Market.
> 
> Before dinner I had a Pernod Anise Verte (made with wormwood, which gives the Pernod a green color) for an aperitif.
> 
> ...



Sounds great to me, BUT, I got you beat tonight.  I had (Jeannes away) frozen fish & chips and finished  with some Raynal VSOP brandy. 

Not really, just beer, the brandy is still sitting on the bar.  

Now having second thoughts.


----------

